# R35 brake pads upgrade



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

What's everybody's thoughts on some updated brake pads for a GTR? Heard forrodo's are pretty good but can get some EBC yellow stuff at right money from my suppliers? Anybody had any experience with EBC? Also changing brake hoses all round, what's best brake fluid to use?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No way on Earth I would put EBC yellow stuff pads on a GT-R. I'm sure many people will tell you they have done and have been fine.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Had a bad experience with EBC before?? 

How's the dyno results looking for yours with cooler and manifold on now??


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure Ferodo DS2500s are available but I would have a look for them. My experience of EBC pads is they are okay for stopping but make wheel cleaning and incredible chore due to the dust they create....


----------



## Clark Motorsport (Feb 11, 2014)

If you are looking for a decent road pad and not break the bank worth considering the Hawk HPS pads. Low dust zero noise and great bite for street.



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/273641-hawk-brake-pads-r35-gtr.html

We have them in stock @ £169.83 Delivered (fronts)

PM for more details


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

C5ale said:


> Had a bad experience with EBC before??
> 
> How's the dyno results looking for yours with cooler and manifold on now??


Actually not personally, I've just read so many negative posts from others that I wouldn't risk using on them possibly the worst car I can think of for testing a pad.

Dyno has been put off. Urgent jobs took my place (with my permission of course) as it's a second car and I'm not itching to get it back.

Might be tomorrow now.


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

I had Yellow stuff pads with my K-Sports on my Mazda MPS and they disintegrated from light road use very quickly.

I had red stuff on the rears and they fell into little pieces when I removed them for an inspection.

I've heard lots of other bad reports for Yellow stuff and Red stuff pads.... I would not use them on any car where you plan on going over 30mph!!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I picked some unused 2nd hand yellow stuff pads up for £80 off ebay thinking they would be worth a try at that price - and i was happily surprised how good they were that i bought a set of new rears - guessing they are not up there with the top stuff but a lot better than oem - just my 2 cents 

Saying that i had a set in my focus RS and they were Shite - No feel 

Thinking the Heavier Gtr makes them work better or they have been updated - actually they have to meet some EU Spill for cold braking


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I had yellow stuff on my old R33 GTR and no issues


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Before anybody considers fitting EBC brakes to any car read this thread!

Link: Orangestuff "full race" brake pads - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

We sell loads of brake pads for R35 GTR.
It all depends on your usage of course, but here are some examples below.
I would also recommend upgrading the discs if you're a frequent track driver or use the GTR only for track, and don't forget the brake fluid! 

Keep in mind, R35 is a very heavy car. Brake pads you might use to have on another car while tracking it will not be sufficient to stop the R35's weight

ROAD DRIVING:
Front: Cosworth Front Pads - Nissan GT-R (R35) 3.8 Twin Turbo - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Rear: Cosworth Rear Pads - Nissan GT-R (R35) 3.8 Twin Turbo - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Best value for money if using the GTR as a normal road car, not suitable for track applications

ROAD / TRACKDAY DRIVING:
Front: Performance Friction 4362 RACE PAD SET - 08 CMPD 19 MM - FRONT - PartBox Performance and Tuning
Best value for money if using the GTR as a normal road car, ideal fast road and trackday pad compound! Low to no dust, no sound and perfect bite

Front: Endless MX72 Front Pads Nissan GT-R R35 - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Front: Endless TRZ-S compound front brake pads Nissan GT-R - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
More expensive range, but longer durability and very suitable for every week track driving

Rear: Performance Friction 7780 RACE PAD SET - 08 CMPD 19 MM - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Best value for money if using the GTR as a normal road car, ideal fast road and trackday pad compound! Low to no dust, no sound and perfect bite

Rear: Endless Rear Brake Pads GT-R R35 Track compound TRZ-S - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Rear: Endless MX72 Rear Pads Nissan GT-R R35 - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
More expensive range, but longer durability and very suitable for every week track driving

RACE:
Front: Endless Brake Pads MA45B compound R35 Brembo Front - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts
Rear: Endless Brake Pads MA45B compound R35 Brembo Rear - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts


My 2 cents: Stay clear from Hawk, we've had absolute shit reviews and stopped selling the brand entirely. On R35's they get so hot the caliper seals and wheel bearings started melting, also, they "chewed" away a brand new set of PFC 405mm rotors in under 8 Nurburgring laps. 2 owners have now switched to new 405mm discs with PFC pads, and one with Endless pads and they've driven a whole season on those discs without any problems.

Ferodo is pretty OK in my opinion, but not near PFC or Endless, while mostly more expensive than PFC.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Pagid RS29's.

Their's a reason they're not cheap but for fast road/track i don't believe any better pad exists.

Had them on my R35 & now have them for my F10 M5 (for track use).


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

w8pmc said:


> Pagid RS29's.
> 
> Their's a reason they're not cheap but for fast road/track i don't believe any better pad exists.
> 
> Had them on my R35 & now have them for my F10 M5 (for track use).


They're great apart from the bloody squealing. Didn't use to do it that badly on the M3 but on the GTR it's quite unpleasant. Installed properly at Litchfields too.

Otherwise great pad, DS2500 couldn't stand fast driving on the Alps never mind track. Huge pad deposits which lead to vibrations and needed Performance friction ceramic pads to remove.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DocT said:


> They're great apart from the bloody squealing. Didn't use to do it that badly on the M3 but on the GTR it's quite unpleasant. Installed properly at Litchfields too.
> 
> Otherwise great pad, DS2500 couldn't stand fast driving on the Alps never mind track. Huge pad deposits which lead to vibrations and needed Performance friction ceramic pads to remove.


used DS2500 on track myself and found them good, so if you dont use squeaky pagid or DS2500 , what do you use?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DocT said:


> They're great apart from the bloody squealing. Didn't use to do it that badly on the M3 but on the GTR it's quite unpleasant. Installed properly at Litchfields too.
> 
> Otherwise great pad, DS2500 couldn't stand fast driving on the Alps never mind track. Huge pad deposits which lead to vibrations and needed Performance friction ceramic pads to remove.


Interesting comment regarding the Pagids squealing. I'm on my third set of Pagids and not had any noise problem on any of the sets and I also use them in the rear calipers. They are an excellent pad apart from the price!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Pagids squeal like mad in my car too at the rear, I believed also installed at Litchfields. I might be going for Ferodos when the time comes to replace them


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Ferrado ds2500 for zero fade or squeal.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> Pagids squeal like mad in my car too at the rear, I believed also installed at Litchfields. I might be going for Ferodos when the time comes to replace them


I wonder if it makes any difference with what discs are being used? I have AP grooved on front and rear.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> I wonder if it makes any difference with what discs are being used? I have AP grooved on front and rear.


Possibly, as I am similar to you except J-hooks. However, I did need to do three bedding-in sessions to get them working properly (mild vibration under light braking; fine under harder braking; no noise) and have done a couple of track days as well. I think the big issue is getting the required heat into the rear brakes ...


----------



## graham 666 (Jul 2, 2014)

Had Pagid RS29's but coming from an Evo with AP's and XP 10's they didn't feel good. Changed out to XP12's up front and noticed a huge difference and will be sticking with them. If I remember there about the same price as the RS29's anyway.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have done some 15k on Pagid and Alcon discs, no noise from them. From following a few threads, I've noticed that the people who complain about noise from Pagids tend to do a lot of slow driving through e.g. traffic, towns etc . I live in the wilds so the pads dont see a traffic jam..


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

C5ale said:


> What's everybody's thoughts on some updated brake pads for a GTR? Heard forrodo's are pretty good but can get some EBC yellow stuff at right money from my suppliers? Anybody had any experience with EBC? Also changing brake hoses all round, what's best brake fluid to use?


EBC Yellows are for cars under 1200 kilos...

you need EBC NDX Blue Stuff... fantastic on the road and track, never had any issues with them. 
I tried the following
Mintex - rubbish
RS29`s - OK, but not enough cold bite and ore expensive
Ferodo - not great
Hawk - laughable, worse than stock
PF 01`s - fantastic but very expensive
cant remember the make, but they were -12`s and the squeel was horrendous.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

C5ale said:


> What's everybody's thoughts on some updated brake pads for a GTR? Heard forrodo's are pretty good but can get some EBC yellow stuff at right money from my suppliers? Anybody had any experience with EBC? Also changing brake hoses all round, what's best brake fluid to use?


For normal street use, try Ferodo DS2500 and you won't be disappointed as someone mentioned here before. Good cold bite, very good stopping power, and no squeal if properly bedded in.
Price is £150 + VAT for front set and shipping Ferodo DS2500 R35 GTR ( front ) - JDL-Brakes.com 
and £112 + VAT for rear set : Ferodo DS2500 R35 GTR ( rear ) - JDL-Brakes.com

For all kind track use, we recommend Ferodo DS1.11 
Work very similar like Pagid RS29, but is much cheaper Ferodo DS1.11 R35 GTR front - JDL-Brakes.com


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice guys, reading some of the posts I've dropped EBC as an option, swaying more to ferrodo's. It won't be used on track just fast road, think I'm to change flexis at same time and put some good quality brake fluid in, that should hopefully see a difference over standard.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

There was a set of new fronts PF 01s on ebay for £200 - gone now


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> There was a set of new fronts PF 01s on ebay for £200 - gone now


Bugger!! Just my luck!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> I have done some 15k on Pagid and Alcon discs, no noise from them. From following a few threads, I've noticed that the people who complain about noise from Pagids tend to do a lot of slow driving through e.g. traffic, towns etc . I live in the wilds so the pads dont see a traffic jam..


+1 if you have brake squeal on RS29's they're not being hard often enough.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

My advice - ask and listen to the people - customers who bought and tried pads/discs.
Di not listen to the seller's "advice".
When I was making the decision, I was listening to one seller here on the Forum.
Took his advice, bought PF discs and pads.
I will tell you openly - the brakes are SHIT! No initial bite, slotted discs starting to crack on only road driving...
And the worst - heavy shaking on hard braking after ca 1000 km... Probably warped discs or something...
When I sent the pictures and everything to the seller - he replied that this is normal and such bullshit...
Stay away from Performance Friction products!
Bare in mind that forums are for some members just business and they will tell you fairy tales just to sell stuff and to earn money.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're being so honest and helpful, why don't you mention my horrible experience with PF pads/discs?
I think that my post and pictures of cracked discs are still on the forum somewhere...





[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> We sell loads of brake pads for R35 GTR.
> It all depends on your usage of course, but here are some examples below.
> ...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

see below


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

GTRZOOM said:


> I'll have my full R35 brake set up for sale soon. Mint callipers. Relatively new AP J Hook discs with Ferodo pads. Also including goodridge braided lines.


Hi,
i would be interested in the front discs if you would be willing to split the set..

thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Ds 2500 with hose change, spot on with zero unwanted noises. Road use tested.


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

Should also buy a BMCS (brake master cylinder stopper)... makes a BIG difference!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Who flags the BMCS

Thanks


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

Alex Wutz - facebook


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Import racing.de


----------

